# Beefheart Question



## XIRURG (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey mates!
I was just wondering if its alright to buy beefheart from Food store or it has to be in cubes from the petland or something... can i just buy like a whole heart and then freeze it and give it to my fish in small pieces. I am suppose to get 3 RBP's.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Whole heart tends to be a lot more fatty. The petland stuff is cubed, good for feeding time, and is a bit less fatty.. Your choice.. The grocery store is a lot less cheaper but nutritional value goes wayy down


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

pet store cause they add vitamins that are good for the fish!!


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Yeah I bought a whole beefheart and it was really fatty... I don't normally feed my p's beefheart but I use to , they loved it..


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

get the stuff at the grocery store.
all you have to do is trim off the fatty areas. takes two seconds.
pet stores don't add any vitamins.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

either or ..


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes you can buy a beef heart and freeze it! I have does that for a long long time, I just buy it at the local super store


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just don't feed it too much or too often - piranha's aren't really designed to digest large quantities of beef heart, steak, etc. They mainly eat fish in the wild, so I would use that (and shrimp, earth worms, pellets, etc.) as their staple diet, and only feed beef heart occasionally.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think either way its really up to you.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree with Judazz. Fish should be their staple diet. I only use beef heart to make sure my p's are getting vegetable matter in their diet. I buy beef heart from the super market and trim off the fat add raw shrimp, spinach, split peas and some wheat germ and blend it up and freeze it.( I have to add gelatin to hold it all together)


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

I agree, the petlans stuff is better for the P's. I had a local butcher that lovd my P's so he would give me free beefheart every now and then. I triend not to give my P's too much of it, but they loved it!! \

Good Eatings!!


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/gi/dynamic/...iscus/diet.html


----------

